# Hoster 24.de



## RedZack (7. Oktober 2001)

Hallo zusammen - dieser Thread richtet sich speziell an Leute die ihren Webspace bei hoster24.de oder zumindest Erfahrungen damit sammeln konnten.

Weiss jemand was mit denen los ist? Die Webseite ( http://www.hoster24.de ) ist down. Meine Webseite ist down. Ich habe keinen FTP Zugriff mehr auf meinen Webspace. E-Mails werden nicht beantwortet.

Für Antworten die mich ein wenig aufklären wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.

Euer Zack!


----------



## carn (10. März 2004)

bei mir ists das selbe problem... krich langsam nen reiz ... ://

mfg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. März 2004)

Sucht mal in der WHL - lasst euch aber nicht von den Längen der Themen abschrecken


----------

